# Redcuing draw weight



## pookie (May 30, 2008)

I have a Fred Bear Vapor 300 that I'd like to reduce the draw weight on. It is set at 70lbs and the limbs are screwed all the way in. I read some past posts that saw by loosening the screws on the limbs I can reduce the draw weight. Does that apply to this model bow? 

Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

pookie said:


> I have a Fred Bear Vapor 300 that I'd like to reduce the draw weight on. It is set at 70lbs and the limbs are screwed all the way in. I read some past posts that saw by loosening the screws on the limbs I can reduce the draw weight. Does that apply to this model bow?
> 
> Thanks


Look at your owners manual.

It will tell you the max number of turns away from maximum,
is the safe total number of turns to take out of the limb bolts.


YUP.

Turning the limb bolts COUNTER-CLOCKWISE
is how you reduce your draw weight.

Use a hex wrench,
and take out 1 full turn (360 degrees)
on the top limb bolt.

Use a hex wrench
and take out 1 full turn (360 degrees)
on the bottom limb bolt.


The limb bolt may be on the tight side,
so use a 12-inch long pipe
over the hex wrench
and the hex wrench will be very easy to turn.


----------



## pookie (May 30, 2008)

Nuts&bolts thanks for the quick response. 

Hmmmm I got the bow from a buddy with no owners manual. Off to search I go....


----------



## AvenDanger (Apr 30, 2008)

Each 360 degree turn of both the top and bottom limb bolt adjust the draw on average 3-4 pounds of draw weight. This can vary greatly, but on a Vapor 300 should be fairly close. That said, a maximum of 4 complete turns of each limb bolt would be a safe place to reduce to. After that, put it on a bow scale to see where the bow is at. While you can safely reduce the draw weight by a little more than 10 pounds, Fred Bear does not recommend it.


----------



## pookie (May 30, 2008)

Fred Bear doesn't have an actual manual for my bow but sent me a generic manual. There were pretty quick though, I got a reply about an hour after I sent the initial question. 

According to the manual it says each turn will reduce the draw weight between 2-4 pounds. 

Simple math tells me that 4 turns will take me down to about 58 lbs. Does that sound about right?


----------

